# MIN @ SA- Game Thread for 1/14/2004



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

KEY MATCHUPS








VS.









And...








VS.









Should be an interesting game. Both teams are battling for the division lead, and this game may turn out to be key.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

you forgot ginobli and spree. manu was activated this week i believe. i think kg will come out with a good game since he had a sloppy performance last night. spree may be off tonite. ervin johnson should get about 6 points and 6 boards today. ummmm.... o yea!!! cassell should have a big game since he didnt lite on fire till the 4th quarter last night. should be interesting becuse it looked like duncan did all he could last night to bring his team back.

very key tonite, im doin all my homework now, if we win, we are a game ahead in the midwest!!!!!!!


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

This game should be one of the best this season. The Wolves and Spurs are two of the hottest teams in the league right now, with the Wolves coming off a comeback win in New Orleans though the Spurs lost to the Hawks last night. Both teams are in back-to-back situations and Rasho meets KG for the first time this season.


Should be fun.

This game is unpredictable, anything can happen though I'm hoping for a Wolf win.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG_And1</b>!
> This game should be one of the best this season. The Wolves and Spurs are two of the hottest teams in the league right now, with the Wolves coming off a comeback win in New Orleans though the Spurs lost to the Hawks last night. Both teams are in back-to-back situations and Rasho meets KG for the first time this season.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. If the Wolves are able to pull off a victory, I think the team's confidence is going to shoot sky high. Knowing that you're able to defeat the world Champs should set some sort of goal for the team, as well. It would also be a satisfaction for the fans. It would show us that the Wolves are able to compete with some of the better teams, but they've already showed us that a lot this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yea, if we end up winning, the confidence is going to shoooooooooooooooot up


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

We were held under 40 points for the first half.

Also, Garnett held to 5 of 14 shooting, and Cassell 4 of 11. Not good, but maybe we can regain some advantage here in the second half.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

The 2nd half was a bit of an improvement. Halfway through the 4th, and the game has been back and forth ever since a few minutes into the 3rd. Let's hope they can pull this one off!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

92 -86 Wolves with 2:41 to go

hang on guys...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Final Score- Minnesota 100, San Antonio 93

Yes!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: 

Yesssssss we won.. now to just carry this on to the rockets game

It's sad to see some people knock on KG (in the other thread in the main board) - just because he had an off night and Duncan had a great one. No mention about the win. I don't care - as long as we win, KG WILL be the MVP.
It's funny because last season it was "KG puts up great stats but can't win" now it's "the wolves win because of sam and spree and not KG" even though KG's exceeding expectations. 
That's plain ignorant... a 10 year veteran having the best season of his career and another guy who is supposed to be a problem maker having one of his best seasons in the recent years... 
2 guys who are supposed to be fighting for number of shots are playing in harmony and having fun.. 
2 other guys having a tough time in lowly chicago forced to play major minutes and responding extremely well.. 
1 white dude considered to be one of the worst players in nba quietly having a decent season.. 
2 cba players coming in to a competitive team, under tremendous pressure and doing well... 
a team whose rotation now consists of KG, sam, spree, EJ, mayor, hassell, goldwire, miller, trent and madsen.. each of these 10 guys are playing with ATLEAST 8 NEW TEAMMATES 
and a team with 2 of it's starters and first guy off bench injured for most of the time is leading the super-competitive midwest and having the best road record in the L...

IS IT ALL COINCIDENCE OR IS IT JUST THE 6'11 KEVIN GARNETT ?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Minnesota and Sacramento are the hottest and most dangerous teams in the league. I can't think of a more deserving candidate for MVP then KG... I thought he should have got it last year but rarely are players of his calibre snubbed twice. The Rockets have found some offensive chemistry of their own (Yao Yao Yao), so it will be interesting to see what happens when the Wolves visit Houston this Saturday....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy, Sam Cassell really put a hurtin' on the Spurs tonight. I think there was one point where he had 8 consecutive points, which basically put a dagger into the Spurs' heart.

Congratulations, you guys are now the best team in the Midwest.:sigh:


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

It's good to see a fan of the rival admit defeat and not say "Duncan dominated KG and showed him why he's the 2-time MVP. KG had a horrible night and Sam Cassell carried the team."

Or is that coming later... 

Sam DID carry us though, Sam is guaranteed an All Star spot in LA. Imagine that, playing 10+ years in the NBA without an All Star selection until he meets with KG...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> It's good to see a fan of the rival admit defeat and not say "Duncan dominated KG and showed him why he's the 2-time MVP. KG had a horrible night and Sam Cassell carried the team."


Well, I've never really been a trash talker about the Spurs, because I'm mostly pessimistic when I think about them. 

Another thing, there is really nothing for me to say about Duncan, because statistically he did have a great night, but a loss is a loss.



> Or is that coming later...


Yes, actually it....ohhhh nevermind.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> It's funny because last season it was "KG puts up great stats but can't win" now it's "the wolves win because of sam and spree and not KG" even though KG's exceeding expectations.


Amen. I didn't think it was this bad, but I guess it is.

Somehow Sam, KG, and Spree are having career years. Well it's Spree's season of the new century, for sure. I mean Spree and Sam are like 33. They weren't welcomed as prime, spring-chicken type players. If they didn't have KG, they might be a nice little KVH-Marbury (NJ) combo in the cellar. NJ won the lotto in 2000. You have to lose a lot of games to do that.

If the Blazers were 25-11, Randolph would be am MVP candidate. He's good, but he's basically a FG%-Pts-Reb-TO guy.

So as good as KG is, he should be beyond candidate and he deserves the award. Agree?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Yep, that's the argument going on over in the NBA forum. KG is winning because of Sam and Spree, not because he's leading out there. Sammy and Spree were considered washed-up malcontents by pretty much any fan of one of our WC rivals heading into the year, and now THEY are responsible for our success. RIGHT. 

Let's give a little credit where credit is due. The Wolves have 3 guys scoring 75% of their points right now. Cassell and Spree are stepping up, because they have to. Their success takes nothing away from KG. Even last night, Garnett hit a couple of big shots down the stretch.


----------

